# Need some advice



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

This is probably the wrong place to put this but nothing else seems to fit either.

Last year I couldn't work in my shop during the winter because it was just too cold. A couple of electric heaters were useless unless I sat directly on one. Then my son-in-law installed a big natural gas heater that is capable of running you out of the shop, it gets so warm. This was a wonderful answer to the winter cold.

Now with summer coming I have the backside of this shop problem. I need to be able to cool it down so it is comfortable to work when days go up over 100 degrees, and in Texas this is like most of July and August.

I tried an air conditioner several years ago but the filter clogged up really quick with saw dust. It just didn't work. I tried a big shop fan but all it did was move warm air around and stir up the saw dust.

Has anyone licked this problem? I really need an answer to this that will work. Let me know what I need to try.

Thanks….........


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I put a window unit thru the wall. I have no filter on it. Just blow it out occasionally. Try to do better with dust collection and consider an air cleaner fan in the shop. Works great for me.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Running the ac vs the heat should be no difference. Its weird that you are only having problems with the AC


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would recommend a filtration system and cleanable filters. For your area, it's not just temperature, it's humidity. AC is the only way to beat that.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

If I go with an A/C should I get a window unit or a portable one that I can move around? HD has some of both and they are in the $100-$200 range. This is doable if it will work but a waste if not. Let me know what you think.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

How many sq ft is the area your working in? That in itself if you view specs on AC units should be able to tell you what you need no?

Heat rises which is why most economical AC units are mounted near the ceiling in residential spaces. if you have more than 10' of ceiling you have more air flow to deal with.

Paul


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

My shop is unfortunately only 25' x 25' with a ceiling dropping from 10' to 8'. Looks like 10,000 BTUs might get the job done. Have to go with 115V as shop is not wired for 220. I'm kinda leaning to a window unit but all I can find, the reviews say are loud as a jet plane in your window. Can't seem to find any used units so it looks like shelling out more dough for a new one. Any recommendations where to buy? Normally I would go to HD for one.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

For your floor space 8k-12k btu should work fine in a window unit as long as your garage door is semi sealed. You shouldn't have to spend more than $250 and probably less at home depot for a window unit.

Paul


----------

